# Large Mouth Bass



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

I have in a large bin a live large mouth bass.... just waiting for my p's to get really hungry









don't worry.. this will all be cought on video for you to watch


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: you mean those 3.5" in your sig is gonna take it down


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Lol, I'd like to see that...I had a 10" bass fit 3 4-5" bluegill tankmates in it's mouth when I got lazy on the feedings...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

you have to becareful with bass... they're mean mofo's when they are big and it might hurt/kill some of your p's when you try to feed it to them. how big is it?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I think he's going to feed his Ps to the bass.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

my sig is kinda outdated.. my p's are about 5" now...:rasp:

the bass is small, i'd say 4 inches long


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

feed the p's to the bass and video tape it thanx


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

If its only 4 inches , no prob but if that bass was large , hed do some damage before he goes down.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

by the pic that looks bigger than 4 inches
i think either the bass will take out atleast 1 or they will live peacfully
my friend has a oscar, a pacu, a largemouth bass, a pirahna, a red devil and red hook silver dollar and a pleco in a 55


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hurt the bass before you feed it, or it will hurt your Ps back.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

slice some fins on the bass before you feed it to t he lil monsters.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Tire it out before you throw it in with the caribes. Just chase it around the bin for 5-10 minutes. Then sit back and enjoy.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mrodge said:


> my friend has a oscar, a pacu, a largemouth bass, a pirahna, a red devil and red hook silver dollar and a pleco in a 55
> [snapback]818946[/snapback]​


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the caribes will take him down pretty quick, they will usually go for the fins anyway. It should be a good video. How long are you going to wait to get the p's hungry?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

wow you have to do all that just for piranhas to win?

stupid tetras =\


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

my cousin had a red belly, an oscar, 2 kissing fish, and 3 small plecos in a tank there whole life. he moved the tank one day (when everything was all grown up,the piranha was about 8 inches by now, and the oscar like 9) and i think the piranha finally realized he was a piranha, and ate EVERYTHING within 4 days. then he had no friends. so whats the moral of the story. DONT EAT YOUR FRIENDS! sorry about the story, mrodge made me think of it.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

syd said:


> wow you have to do all that just for piranhas to win?
> stupid tetras =\
> 
> 
> ...


Right on man. The p's already have numbers on their side.

If they are so tough, let that bass go in there fresh and f*ck some sh*t up.

P's are so overrated...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

feed them already haha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mrodge said:


> by the pic that looks bigger than 4 inches
> i think either the bass will take out atleast 1 or they will live peacfully
> my friend has a oscar, a pacu, a largemouth bass, a pirahna, a red devil and red hook silver dollar and a pleco in a 55
> [snapback]818946[/snapback]​










dam hope not


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

sorry for not updating, but the bass died in the bin while i went to vegas for a day..









anyway, i fed them a medium sized koi... the video is in the pictures & video forum


----------

